# Few pics... 12-20-09



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Got a nice amount of light fluffy snow... Didnt get many good pictures cause my camera gave me a zoom error and I couldnt remember how to fix it til I got back in and forgot to bring it back out when I went back for cleanups... Anyway, here they are.









Picture of my moms car... To show how much snow we got.









Random driving picture.









Back dragged a lot better than last storm... Last storm was 8'' of heavy wet snow though.









Just a picture of the truck parked... Waiting to go back out


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Apparently I did not resize the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th pictures... Sorry :waving:


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

Pretty cool i"m jealous we need snow! Get your truck all done i take it? Post some pic's of the side views!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

JDWalkbehind;917018 said:


> Pretty cool i"m jealous we need snow! Get your truck all done i take it? Post some pic's of the side views!


Its mechanically done... Still need to fix the rust on the wheel wells and paint it. Plows good though. I think I have a side view from today.. Yah, here it is:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sweet looking OBS


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

mike psd;917075 said:


> sweet looking OBS


Thanks. Your truck is nice also.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey dude if I had a decent strom I'd have some pics up but we missed another one . maybe next time ? thanks you complement


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow you got some snow buddy! Over here a few miles to the west we didn't get one crystal of that frozen water. I hope you made some green


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

good looking truck shane. have fun with it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

nhpatriot;917092 said:


> Wow you got some snow buddy! Over here a few miles to the west we didn't get one crystal of that frozen water. I hope you made some green


I saw that on the news, I didnt really believe it that only a little bit away didnt get any snow but we got a nice amount. I suppose that it worked out nice for the both of us though, as I recall you didnt want any snow due to contracts :laughing:


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;917167 said:


> good looking truck shane. have fun with it.


Thanks Lj, painting it this spring


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

mike psd;917090 said:


> hey dude if I had a decent strom I'd have some pics up but we missed another one . maybe next time ? thanks you complement


Hopefully next time lol. I thought NE PA was supposed to get snow this storm... Idk, it moved around like crazy though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

SuperdutyShane;917206 said:


> Thanks Lj, painting it this spring


Gonna spray it all black? Like my old beauty


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;917220 said:


> Gonna spray it all black? Like my old beauty


No, had a change of mind... Going to keep the two tone. I have a blue tailgate on there right now... With a silver drivers side fender... Looks like the ******* mobile... But some guys around here have trucks that look like they shouldnt even be a yard truck... So I guess Im okay


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! How many inches did you get?


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

J&R Landscaping;917227 said:


> Nice pics! How many inches did you get?


Hey thanks... I dont know we had to have about a foot, maybe more. I should have taken a pic of this one stack I made... Ill get it next storm... It looked pretty sweet though lol.


----------



## headviking (Nov 15, 2007)

I live in Oakville, Ontario, Canada and we don't have anything that even remotely looks white


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

headviking;917460 said:


> I live in Oakville, Ontario, Canada and we don't have anything that even remotely looks white


Lol. You'll get your chance just wait!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice obs man.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;917475 said:


> nice obs man.


Thanks. Did you get a ton of snow where you are in Conneticut? I was watching the news in amazement... Some areas got 2 feet!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures...truck looks good. We got close to 2 feet here


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice pics and truck! Its sad that an hour and fortyfive mins away i got a dusting!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

tls22;918786 said:


> Nice pictures...truck looks good. We got close to 2 feet here


Thanks. Wow, 2 feet? You have to have taken pics!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

bacwudzme;918848 said:


> Nice pics and truck! Its sad that an hour and fortyfive mins away i got a dusting!


Thanks. Lol, next time


----------

